
Damien Katz' interview on abandoning Apache CouchDB - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/01/Katz-CouchDB-Couchbase-Server
======
jdefarge
CouchDB has always been the least competitive alternative in comparison with
other (better designed?) NoSQL systems like HBase, Cassandra, Riak, Redis, and
MongoDB. The progress of those other systems has been steady -- during the
last few years, CouchDB has lost its position as the major nosql document
store to MongoDB -- while CouchDB's community trudged on uncertainty and bad
design decisions. It was a matter of time until CouchDB just vanished.

Damien Katz is just assuming the above reality and restarting from scratch .
He's always stated that he was investing a lot of time, and sacrificing many
things, so that he could support his family AND work on something relevant.
Nevertheless, I dislike this strategy of abandoning a project by "donating" it
to the open source community. Just call it quits, for God's sake!

